# First attempt at bacon



## chefmjg (Sep 11, 2012)

IMG_0968.JPG



__ chefmjg
__ Sep 11, 2012






Bacon is smoked with hickory saw dust with the A maze . Temp running around 65-70


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2012)

Mike, evening....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ... I'm standing by for the results...   Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 12, 2012)

Is it done yet?


----------



## chefmjg (Sep 12, 2012)

yes it is done smoked foe about 9 hours . First time doing bacon and did know about the smoke taste


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 12, 2012)

Let it sit in the fridge a couple days or so to mellow out the flavor. I like to mix apple or maple with my hickory to cut it some.


----------

